# My Knee's Are Killing Me ! - What works ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

My knee's have ached since I was a teenager.

Due to kidney illness a few years ago I can not take Alieve / Naproxyn or anything in that family. They were a miracle to say the least.

I'm sure I have the beginnings to some damage, but I think this is mostly inflammatory stuff in the joints.

Any input on supplements or other treatments ?

Thanks


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm assuming you've tried everything related to your shoes? I struggle with plenty of joint pain, typically a combo of quality shoes (I seem to do good with Red Wings, there's several out there though) and I almost always pack them with *Superfeet Insoles* (I put them in every pair of shoes I own to try to keep consistency in my footwear as much as possible)


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've heard retirement sometimes helps. All I got.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I also have bad knees (tendinitis) from sports injuries. Although I don't have a drug/treatment recommendation, I have found that buying and using only pants that have built in knee pads really helps. All my pants with the exception of a pair of carhartts have the knee pad pockets and I just change out the knee pads when it's time to wash them. 

They still hurt at the end of a long day, but it makes the difference between waking up the next day with knee pain and not.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Surgery makes a big difference. I wanna get the other knee done now.


----------



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

Can you take Celebrex?

My mother has RA and swears by the "Mediterranean Diet" It's supposed to help inflammation.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

We Fix Houses said:


> Any input on supplements or other treatments ?Thanks


My doctor had problems with his knees and he is very slim and trim. He told me that he was putting 20 packs of artificial sweetener in his coffee every day and once he stopped doing that along with cutting back on his sugar intake in general, the knee problem resolved itself.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Torn meniscus?

You need to get a professional opinion I think before you can get a plan of action together.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Lose weight. Even 5 lbs can make a big difference.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Glucosamine is touted by many. So is surgery. 

Insoles and shoes to me are the most important thing as I have broken my left leg/knee 3 times, and had 3 surgeries. Some shoes I run double insoles. It is a HUGE help. I also find insoles do not last more than 4 months. 

For long term anti inflammatory a prescription to Clinoril might be preferred. Talk to your doctor.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Solgar Labs Extra Strength Glucosamine, Hyaluronic Acid, Chondroitin, MSM

If it's going to work for you, you'll know it in 2 weeks. Improvement may be seen for 2+ years.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

I've tried all kinds of things and the only thing I've found that makes any difference is a liniment called Deep Relief. It takes care of the bursitis type aches in a matter of minutes. I carry it in the truck and use it as I need it. It makes me stink like a candy cane tho, but who cares, it works for me!


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

one of the biggest crimes committed in the construction industry is dehydration!!! start here and pay attention to your diet and your body every day:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Have you tried Whiskey. Applied liberally in some Ginger Ale and taken orally helps with most pain....:laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Have you tried Whiskey. Applied liberally in some Ginger Ale and taken orally helps with most pain....:laughing:


I have. 

Although, after whacking my fingers, for instance, I prefer coming home and putting them in cider.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Solgar Labs Extra Strength Glucosamine, Hyaluronic Acid, Chondroitin, MSM
> 
> If it's going to work for you, you'll know it in 2 weeks. Improvement may be seen for 2+ years.





Robie said:


> Torn meniscus?
> 
> You need to get a professional opinion I think before you can get a plan of action together.


Yup and yup. Fish oil too.


----------



## cargin2 (Aug 2, 2011)

We Fix Houses said:


> My knee's have ached since I was a teenager.
> 
> Due to kidney illness a few years ago I can not take Alieve / Naproxyn or anything in that family. They were a miracle to say the least.
> 
> ...


I would recommend Cod Liver Oil. Inflammation is a common source of joint pain. The amino 3 oils EPA and DHA inhibit the production of amino acids in the joints that cause inflammation. This stuff tastes like cooking oil. No taste at all. You will have to take it for a couple of weeks because right now you have a lot of inflammation in the joints. It's cheaper than surgery and from a completely natural source.



http://www.amazon.com/Carlson-Norwegian-Cod-Liver-Lemon/dp/B003B3P4PO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1447688883&sr=8-1&keywords=carlson+norwegian+cod+liver+oil


----------



## BenTaylor (Jan 20, 2016)

Take fish oil.

Try some topical anti-inflammatory things. Arnika tinkture can be very effective, but don't over-apply or it will give you a rash.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, cod liver or other fish oil (make sure it's fresh), glucosamine-chondritin with MSM, and also one can get flax seed at the health food store (it's really cheap). Take a couple of tablespoons of that and grind it up in a coffee mill, put it in water with a splash of vinegar (optional). Flax seed is packed with omega 3 oils.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

"Knees..." plural. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

parkers5150 said:


> one of the biggest crimes committed in the construction industry is dehydration!!! start here and pay attention to your diet and your body every day:thumbsup:


It is amazing what staying hydrated will solve when it comes to the body.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> It is amazing what staying hydrated will solve when it comes to the body.


And having an assistant to carry your heavy bags, and fetch your coffee


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> And having an assistant to carry your heavy bags, and fetch your coffee


That helps. I don't lift hardly anything anymore. I just get to have fun and build. It's nice to just say hand me the gun. He's actually getting to a point where he can read my mind on what I need next. I love it when I say 4' level, and he's standing there with it in his hand.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> That helps. I don't lift hardly anything anymore. I just get to have fun and build. It's nice to just say hand me the gun. He's actually getting to a point where he can read my mind on what I need next. I love it when I say 4' level, and he's standing there with it in his hand.


Im afraid to lift anything heavy after that hernia repair :blink:
My knees ain't so hot either


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

I thought I had knee problems and it ended up being lymes disease. it went 7 years before it was found. Just before I was going for surgery. Apparently it settles in the large joints like the knees.

My knee was the size of a football for years, once treated surgery was required to remove the scar tissue. No everything is fine.

Ask your Dr. to get checked


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I upgraded my shoes a good bit was one comment. Helped.

Lost about 7 lbs...20 more to go.


Need to get back with this stuff --- hate those lg pills. I'll look for the liquid.

glucosamine-chondritin with MSM

appreciate it...


----------

